# Latest song you added to your music player?



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

The last song I added, which was just a few minutes ago, was this:

[yt]1X-EEkGZ954[/yt]


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

[yt]-FUAYez3nY4[/yt]


I have the entire album, Beast. Amazing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> [yt]FUAYez3nY4[/yt]
> 
> 
> I have the entire album, Beast. Amazing.


 
Nothing is there.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

Fixed, I didn't get the whole link, it was a random symbol.


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

Undertow, composed by John Mackey.

I play the amazingly badass xylophone part c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

This really belongs in The Tube.

I downloaded an entire album last... so I suppose I should post the last track.

[video=youtube;gUXtvUqqjY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXtvUqqjY0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

Grycho said:


> This really belongs in The Tube.


 
Oh, sorry.

I just found this in "Related Videos" on YouTube and I liked it. Didn't add it to my iPod yet but I'm in the process of doing so as I'm posting this.



[yt]_ouLLdlRJjo[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 25, 2011)

I uploaded a bunch of songs, one of them was this:

[video=youtube;xDHaR_iJjJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHaR_iJjJk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;t4H_Zoh7G5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it was Within the Ruins' "Invade" album.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 25, 2011)

larry669 said:


> [video=youtube;t4H_Zoh7G5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A[/video]


 
THUMBS UP IFï»¿ JENNIFER LOPEZ IS HOT AS FUCK !!!!!

[yt]sC5im6vrKh8[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]Ims89OiP1Ro[/yt]


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]HAfFfqiYLp0[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 26, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> [yt]HAfFfqiYLp0[/yt]



Good choice. Very good choice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2011)

Added to Vice City... but yeah.
[video=youtube;Mzg6B64-akg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg[/video]


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvQXovrzyQ


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;DyVEItLiMh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyVEItLiMh8[/video]



Love that song


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

[yt]VzdFTth68pM[/yt]


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 27, 2011)

[yt]hmP7TYtDVUU[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;FECAU8Ekllg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FECAU8Ekllg[/video]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 27, 2011)

The entire Kitsune Squared Star Road album


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;t_GgowniQWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GgowniQWk[/video]

By which I mean this album


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 27, 2011)

Figurehead Remastered album by Renard


----------



## Cam (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;oiLagbGOfAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiLagbGOfAI[/video]

Im fucking in LOVE with this â™¥


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;gOgpdp3lP8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgpdp3lP8M[/video]
Annnnd, now my mp3 player is out of memory. x____x


----------



## Carnie (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;TTkZt8r2lko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/video] 

Lol, him singing over the lamp.


----------



## Scamper (Mar 29, 2011)

I added a load of songs a while back, and the last one, I think, was Last of the Wilds by Nightwish.


----------

